# Your Personal Vaping Journey - Survey



## Dela Rey Steyn

For interests sake and also to help motivate vaping newbies and those that struggle to quit the stinkies, please answer the following questions:

1.) How long have you been Vaping?
2.) Are you vaping exclusively?
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively?
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)

Would Love to hear from all our Forum Members!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

1.) How long have you been Vaping? Just over 5years.
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes.
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? Just over 5 years.
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) More times than I can remember!
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Never going back!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

1. I quit smoking in Jan 2016, started vaping in Feb 2016.
2. Yes, vaping exclusively.
3. Vaping exclusively since Feb 2016
4. I only took one attempt to give up smoking. Well, since I quit in 2016. Prior to 2016, I tried to quit several times unsuccessfully. As the old saying goes, "Giving up smoking is the easiest thing in the world. I've done it dozens of times."
5. There isn't one because I haven't reverted to cigarettes once since quitting in 2016.
6. I don't know. Ultimately, I'd like to but I'm kinda into it now, what with podcasts and DIY mixing and all. It would be an awful shame to chuck out all those concentrates and all the knowledge I've accumulated in my DIY journey. So I guess I may continue, just at the lowest nic level where there is actually a point to continue vaping.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

1.) How long have you been Vaping? About 4.5 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 4.5 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) One
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? N/A
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) No

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 2 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 1 year
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 2 while vaping, countless attempts prior
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? I had lots of issues finding a setup that was both practical and delivered what i needed (Nic, Throat Hit etc) 
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) No, its a hobby now

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Adephi

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 1year 1 month
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 11 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Once seriously. Previous times I wasn't serious about quitting.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? N/A
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Yes

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 3 yeard
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? Almost 3 years, smoked and vaped for about a month or two before vaping only. 
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Countless attempts before trying vaping, then none. 
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? N/A
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Nope.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 1.5 years

2.) Are you vaping exclusively? yes

3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 1.4 years

4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) managed to quit in a month

5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? back then was the cost of juice, I was flying through it, but then settled in once I made up my mind to seriously get into vaping 

6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? No

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

1.) How long have you been Vaping? - Between 5 and 6 years.
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? - Yes.
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? - Between 5 and 6 years.
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - One.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? - N/A.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)- No.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 3 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? YES
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 157 days (5 months)
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 5
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? getting e-liquid that i actually like in a device right for my needs, after that nicotine became less important.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) probably not, like it to much and keeps me busy.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Great thread @lesvaches !

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *1 year*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *1 year*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
*A few attempts over the years. *
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *Nic dependence*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *NO WAYS!!!!!!!!!!*

Would Love to hear from all our Forum Members!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 4 years and 4 months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 4 years and 3 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) There were many unsuccessful attempts before vaping existed. Once I found out about vaping it took only one attempt to make the switch
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? N/A
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) I would like to at some point, but I love vaping and the hobby side of things too much to give it up

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *Over 4 years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? * YES*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *Over 4 years*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *ONE*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *NO (providing nothing really harmful is proven)*

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AniDey

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *3 years on and off*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *6 months*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *4 x*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *Reducing my nicotine too fast and to too little. (Went down to 1mg last year, and craved stinkies!)*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Not likely *

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw

1.) How long have you been Vaping? _5 years_
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? _Yes_
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? _4 years_
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) _2 (Since I found the right set up for me)_
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? _At the time- Not having a back up when batteries run flat or running out of my favourite juice._
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) _Hopefully there will be no reason to quit._

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

1.) How long have you been Vaping? - *8 months*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? - *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? - *8 months*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - *first time*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? - *N/A*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - *YES*

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> For interests sake and also to help motivate vaping newbies and those that struggle to quit the stinkies, please answer the following questions:



1.) How long have you been Vaping? about 19 months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 14 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Since I started vaping - 3; Before that umpteen thousand and eleven
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? not having backup gear and juice and living in Nigeria where I could net get any
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) I have no specific plan to

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

1.) How long have you been Vaping? - *About five years.*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? - *No.*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? - *N/A. *
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - *None, only a social smoker. *
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? - *Social smoking. *
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - *No plans for now. *

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> For interests sake and also to help motivate vaping newbies and those that struggle to quit the stinkies, please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1.) How long have you been Vaping? 4 years
> 2.) Are you vaping exclusively? yes
> 3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 4 years
> 4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) As they say, second time better luck
> 5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Eish, once got so upset, took a cigarette and almost puked because of the taste
> 6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively), No, no, no. Even when I feel like having something sweet like Swwets I take one deep vape and all is forgotton
> 
> Would Love to hear from all our Forum Members!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander

1.) How long have you been Vaping? - *About five years.*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? - *Yes.*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? - *About five years. *
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - *One. *
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? - *N/A. *
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) - *No .*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 
3 years and 8 months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? 
yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 
3 years and 8 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 
1
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?
N/A
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
No

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

1.) How long have you been Vaping? _close to 5 years_
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? _yes_
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? _close to 5 years_
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) _1 _
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? _n.a_
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) _maybe_

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed

1.) How long have you been Vaping?
10 months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively?
yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively?
10 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
once
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?
None (I'm totally committed to not going back)
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
Not likely, but my goal is to atleast reduce nicotine consumption

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay

1.) How long have you been Vaping?

2 years now, tried it about 6 years ago for a short while

2.) Are you vaping exclusively?

Yes, no stinkies

3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively?

2 years

4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)

About 4, some attempts lasted a few months

5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?

Stress, exam stress. Going out with the guys and thinking 'ag, I'll only indulge for one night.'

6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively

No intention to quit but who knows? At the moment I don't have a problem with consuming nicotine. I'd say vaping at the moment is 60% Nic fix and 40% hobby.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

1.) How long have you been Vaping? about 2.5 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? YES
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 2 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 3 attemps.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Evey now and then when Cpt Morgan comes for a visit
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) At some point yes, but not right now...

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 1year 4months.
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes.
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? As above.
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) More than what I care to admit to.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Luckily that hasn’t happened again.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Time will tell, my hands have to be busy, so will rather vape than smoke.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *1 year and 2 months*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *1 Year*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Only once since i started vaping. Probably 4 or 5 times before that...*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *Will never go back*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *No, it has become a very enjoyable hobby...*

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

1.) How long have you been Vaping? Over 6 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 6 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Only 1 time. Never looked back
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Never reverted back
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Difficult question. If vaping was cheaper i would never give it up

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *3.5 years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *3.5 years : dropped the twak after my first suck *
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *One*
5.) What has been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A *
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Nope*
7.) What did you smoke and for how long?* Camel filters for 21 years *

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

1.) How long have you been Vaping? Since 24 March 2014 - 4 years, 7 months, 21 days
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? Since 24 March 2014 - 4 years, 7 months, 21 days
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Once 
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? N/A
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Possibly

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

1.) How long have you been Vaping?

9 MONTHS

2.) Are you vaping exclusively?

NO

3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 
N/A

4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)

N/A

5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?

STRESS...OLD HABITS DIE HARD

6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 

N/A

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

1.) How long have you been Vaping?
Two years eleven months.
2.) Are you vaping exclusively?
Yip
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively?
Two years five months.
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
While vaping two. Before, countless.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Using to low nic in my juice
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
Reducing the amount I vape and definatly the nic level. Quit? Maybe but not a crrtain.

Regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KayK

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 9 months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 8 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) About 5 without vaping. 2 attempts with vaping years ago when the vaping devices were mainly MTL cigarette lookalikes. 1 attempt with the awesome DL device options and liquids available now. I love flavourful clouds.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Cravings and stress
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) No, vaping has become a hobby and I fear I may reverting back to smoking if I do quit vaping.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

1.) How long have you been Vaping?
Nearly 6 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively?
Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively?
Nearly 6 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
Just 1 when I switched to vaping.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?
Sometimes tempted after a few drinks around smokers.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
Maybe at some point but can't say for sure. I am vaping considerably less than I used to a year ago.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Daniel

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 4* years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 4* years*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
*A lot. Cigars were my nemesis *
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *See above  *
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *No , well maybe but it's a hobby now.*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

1.) How long have you been Vaping? Since 02 Jan 2018, a New Year's resolution
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 02 Jan 2018 [1019 days -24/10/20]
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 1
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? NEVER, hate the smell...
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) NO too much time and effort invested in my fun hobby

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester

New
1.) How long have you been Vaping? *Around 3 years (joined the forum after almost a year of vaping)*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *Around 3 years. Was not difficult at all*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Only One*
5.) What has been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *At this point no. Actually the only way I will ever quite vaping is if my health starts to suffer from it or if something really harmful is proven*

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Great Big Thank You to all that have participated thus far! Hope to see a lot more people sharing their answers.

Here are the Stats so far:



I must say that it is painting a pretty good picture of Vaping as a smoking cessation method with 21 out of 36 people successfully quitting smoking after 1 attempt by vaping!

Keeps those answers coming in, please invite your friends to participate as well 

Can we sticky this Survey for a while @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *9 Months and 9 Days*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *9 Months and 9 Days*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *One*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Doubt it*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boots

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *About 2 years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Nope.*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *N/A*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *N/A*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *No time (read as: too lazy) to mix juice and the price of juice. Especially month end. R150.00 rand for 30ml that will last me about 2 days VS R36.50 for a pack. I must say though; I used to do a pack a day and after going back to the stinkies from vaping I smoke less - 5/6 a day.*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *N/A*

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *5 years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes, exclusively vaping.*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *5 Years*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *1*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A - I intend never reverting back*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *No plans as of yet because I enjoy it very much. Maybe one day. My vaping has cut down a bit over the past year or two. I can go for a few hours quite easily without a vape. And I seldom chain vape these days.*

PS - @Dela Rey Steyn , will sticky this thread for a while. Great thread, thanks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 4 Years and 7 months.
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes!
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 4 Years and 6 months 
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Before vaping, several times. With vaping, only one.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Nic craving.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Maybe, but don't want to. Enjoy it too much.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

We've had little to no feedback on here for a while, Bumping the thread so that some of our latest members get a chance to see it and hopefully participate.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *Gosh I have lost track, about 6 years I think, if not nearly 7*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yas.*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *It took me 3 months of smoking and vaping to switch over completely so pretty much the same*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? *Champix, cold turkey, cigalikes yeah a ton*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?* It hasn't the smell alone is enough to make me gag*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? *I see no reason to  *

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *Tried it near end of 2016, so about 2 and half years. But didn’t vape for most of 2017 as I don’t think mind was right. *
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes.*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *17 months*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? *Over 32 years? Lots of times. Longest quit time was 50 hours. *
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?* I haven’t and will not!!*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? *I thought I would, but it’s become a hobby as well. I enjoy the new “toys” and daily visits to this community. *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

1.) How long have you been Vaping?

1 year and 7 months

2.) Are you vaping exclusively?

Yes

3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively?

1 year and 7 months

4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)

None. I went cold turkey and stuck to my vaping.

5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?

Never turned back.

6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)

Errrr um I highly doubt it. Lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Elmien

For some reason, I missed this thread. Good thing I saw it now.

1.) How long have you been Vaping? About 6 months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? About 6 months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Many times
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? I quit a few times using other methods. Most of the people in my life are smokers and I realised I enjoy smoking. I tried vaping in 2017 and the device I got just wasn't working for me so I started smoking again.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) No. I really enjoy smoking but it is not good for my health. Vaping gives me even more enjoyment (much better tasting). I have also seen a massive improvement in my health and if I can enjoy something without compromising my health why not continue? I am also a bit obsessed with learning about everything and why learn about vaping when not vaping?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *2 years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *2 Years*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? *1*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies?* Will never go back to  the smell makes me want to and who needs to smoke if you vape 18mg nic tobacco juice?*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future?  *NOPE , it is a hobby now and I love this forum and the people I have met here are super awesome people.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *Since 10 March 2014*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *Since 11 March 2014*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *One*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Next question.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

1.) How long have you been Vaping? July 2014
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? October 2014 (just over 4.5 years)
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) One - Vaping did the trick.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? For previous attempts, social smoking. Now I stick to my vapes.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Not at this stage.


My first successful stop attempt was with Zyban. I stopped for three years with no troubles. I then started smoking socially on the odd occasion because I was 'clever' ( read 'an idiot' ). The odd occasion became more and more frequent, and 6 months later, I was back on 20 a day for the next 5 years.

I started vaping on the more common 12mg mixes at the time with low powered devices. Innokin MVP-2 and the Nautilus Mini - and some newfound will-power - was the magic combo that worked. I considered moving to 18mg, but even back then it was a bit rough on the throat, even on the common regulated devices that maxed at around 25W back then. 
I cut down to 6mg initially after slowly moving away from MTL after more than a year of starting.
I'm now on 3mg and still happily vaping at around 22W.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Kuhlkatz said:


> 1.) How long have you been Vaping? July 2014
> 2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
> 3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? October 2014 (just over 4.5 years)
> 4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) One - Vaping did the trick.
> 5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? For previous attempts, social smoking. Now I stick to my vapes.
> 6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Not at this stage.
> 
> 
> My first successful stop attempt was with Zyban. I stopped for three years with no troubles. I then started smoking socially on the odd occasion because I was 'clever' ( read 'an idiot' ). The odd occasion became more and more frequent, and 6 months later, I was back on 20 a day for the next 5 years.
> 
> I started vaping on the more common 12mg mixes at the time with low powered devices. Innokin MVP-2 and the Nautilus Mini - and some newfound will-power - was the magic combo that worked. I considered moving to 18mg, but even back then it was a bit rough on the throat, even on the common regulated devices that maxed at around 25W back then.
> I cut down to 6mg initially after slowly moving away from MTL after more than a year of starting.
> I'm now on 3mg and still happily vaping at around 22W.



Ah, the mighty and classic Innokin MVP2 and Nautilus Mini! What a combo @Kuhlkatz 
I miss those devices. My MVP2 has been retired owing to a tired internal battery

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Kiai

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 10 weeks
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 10 weeks
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Too many to count. I cannot just stop, I need to replace it with something else. 
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Easy of doing it and always available 
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) No, if I stop I will go back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

1.) How long have you been Vaping? 8 years
2.) Are you vaping exclusively?  No , occasionally I eat food.
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? 8 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively)
100's of times, I was an expert at giving up and even better at starting again. When I started vaping I never had another cigarette 
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Have not !!! I deny that accusation your Honour
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) In the words of Charlton Heston, Only when you pry it from my dead cold hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## KarlDP

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *Since end October 2013 (7 years)*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yebo yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *7 years. Have not touched a stinkie since.*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *none. since my first puff on my twisp clearo way back.. never smoked again.*
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *N/A*
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Nope. Maybe till the day i dont get excited about new devices and flavours. I dont know..*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *± 5 Years*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes, except for those days that I dont feel like vaping... then I just sit and look at my vapes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *Almost 2 years, since the drs told me to quit or die... *
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *7 setups over 3 years before I found the right thing... *
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? *Zero interest in stinkies, now if i want to stink i'll poop in my pants rather... *
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Yes, about 2 days after my funeral most likely... *

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Dreadside

1.) How long have you been Vaping? +- 4 years 
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? +- 4 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) 1. Have had a fatty now and then but no tobacco, and now only edibles
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? Have not.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) no I will not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Angelskeeper

1.) How long have you been Vaping? +- 4 years 
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? +- 4 years
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) only 1 attempt... went cold turkey, then sucked the life outta my mod when I "craved" an anologue.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? I haven't
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) I'll quit the day I die!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I'm clearly distracted, as I missed this thread until now 

1.) How long have you been Vaping? *I'm going to exclude my early attempts of moving to eciggies and say around Feb 2020*
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? *Yes*
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? *Some 8 months now*
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? *Shooooweeeee ... Name it and I tried it ... Hypnosis, Acupuncture, Nicotine Gum, Nic Mouth Sprays, Heet Pseudostinkies, early eCiggies ... I even tried the friggen Smokenders group, (I bet they were pleased to see me leave and carry on smoking too )*
5.) What has been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back to stinkies? *Not a sausage post Feb 2020, however prior to me getting my mind set on quitting, I'd use pretty much any ol' excuse. Stress being my favourite "go-to" *
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) *Not a #### ... I can't handle the stench of ciggies anymore*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## grouter

1.) How long have you been Vaping? six months
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? six months
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the stinkies? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) Over the forty-five years that I smoked a pack a day, I must have tried to quit about ten times.
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back stinkies? I can say with absolute confidence that _I will never go back to cigarettes._
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively). I don't anticipate such a scenario. A drink in the evening, the camaraderie of friends, the enjoyment of a good meal, the love of a lifelong partner, and the enjoyment of a satisfying vape - all things I doubt I shall ever get tired of or forgo.

Edit: A big shout out to Vaperite, @Sir Vape and @YeOldeOke respectively for my Caliburn (current favourite), Nord 2 (for day trips away from a charging point!) and some great juices! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

1.) How long have you been Vaping? Apr 2020
2.) Are you vaping exclusively? Yes
3.) How long have you been Vaping exclusively? Apr 2020 (About 4 months)
4.) How many attempts did it take you to give up the cigarettes? (I stopped twice before both times for about two years and "Cold Turkey" both times. I didn't have any problems stopping both times because it was something I decided for myself I wanted to do as against feeling I should stop smoking.) (This time I stopped purely because I thought the cigarette industry let us down and put up a pathetic fight and I refused point blank to pay black market prices for cigarettes. I never bought 1 black market cigarette. I did however have about two months supply as I normally am prepared for hiccups with things I enjoy.)
5.) What have been the biggest contributing factor to reverting back cigarettes? For previous attempts, I had a motorcycle accident and asked a bystander for a smoke the first time. The second time a work colleague picked up a packet of my brand outside the cafe, he gave them to me quite surprised to know I hadn't smoked for about two years previously.
6.) Do you intend to quit vaping in the future? (Only applicable if vaping exclusively) No, vaping is now the thing I do for my pleasure and not at all because I wanted to stop smoking. We all are going to die sometime. I thought I would have been hit by a bus long ago and it hasn't happened. I enjoyed my smoking and am enjoying my vaping.
My personal feeling is in the eyes of the people making laws, nicotine is the problem in their eyes and we shouldn't be snubbing smokers but sticking with them. The laws will be about nicotine not vaping or smoking.
I hate the term Stinkies by the way.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------

